# Knicks announcers rave about Outlaw, Telfair



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I watched the game on the Knicks network, and the announcers couldn't stop gushing about Travis Outlaw. Clyde Frazier marveled about how high Outlaw gets on his jumper. "He must have been 3 and half feet in the air!" Frazier cried on one Outlaw shot. He also said Outlaw was "abusing" the Knicks, throwing down "ferocious" dunks, and "having a career game." Both announcers seemed in awe of Telfair's passing, calling it "splendid," "dazzling," and "marvelous."

Personally, I am ecstatic about the Baby Blazers. This was my first chance to see Outlaw, Telfair, Khryapa, and Pryzbilla in extended action, and I thought they all looked very good. Przybilla is a monster on the boards, and he plays his heart out. Outlaw is a phenomenal talent, and is going to be a star in this league, I have no doubt about it. 

I can't wait till next year!!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

You know it seems like trashing on the young kids and the future of the Blazers organizationis the cool thing to do, but I for one can't. I think the future is very bright for the Blazers, specifically the young guys. I don't know how anyone can be down on these guys, but then again it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man I am so excited to see Bassy and Outlaw share the backcourt next year. I think both are ready. Even if we do take our lumps, it will be well worth it in the end. I think that from what we have seen from Outlaw in extended minutes, we shouldn't reach on a SG this year in the draft. Man I am just as pumped about Outlaw's defense as well. Dude is extremely active on defense.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> I watched the game on the Knicks network, and the announcers couldn't stop gushing about Travis Outlaw. Clyde Frazier marveled about how high Outlaw gets on his jumper. "He must have been 3 and half feet in the air!" Frazier cried on one Outlaw shot. He also said Outlaw was "abusing" the Knicks, throwing down "ferocious" dunks, and "having a career game." Both announcers seemed in awe of Telfair's passing, calling it "splendid," "dazzling," and "marvelous."
> 
> Personally, I am ecstatic about the Baby Blazers. This was my first chance to see Outlaw, Telfair, Khryapa, and Pryzbilla in extended action, and I thought they all looked very good. Przybilla is a monster on the boards, and he plays his heart out. Outlaw is a phenomenal talent, and is going to be a star in this league, I have no doubt about it.
> 
> I can't wait till next year!!


Right on.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> You know it seems like trashing on the young kids and the future of the Blazers organizationis the cool thing to do, but I for one can't. I think the future is very bright for the Blazers, specifically the young guys. I don't know how anyone can be down on these guys, but then again it's the cool thing to do.


If bashing the Blazers is cool, consider me Miles Davis- A slight remake from Billy Madison.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> You know it seems like trashing on the young kids and the future of the Blazers organizationis the cool thing to do, but I for one can't. I think the future is very bright for the Blazers, specifically the young guys. I don't know how anyone can be down on these guys, but then again it's the cool thing to do.



it's cool for those who just want to come in here and antagonize the rest of the board. They're generally those who aren't in here on a regular basis anyways, so why do we take them seriously? (I'm asking that not rhetorically)


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Hap said:


> it's cool for those who just want to come in here and antagonize the rest of the board. They're generally those who aren't in here on a regular basis anyways, so why do we take them seriously? (I'm asking that not rhetorically)


It's not only this board. I have to agree with Sambonius to a certain extent. At work, in the paper, around town, it is definitely "chic" to dis the Blazers these days. Kinda annoying. There ARE a lot of fair weather Blazer fans in Portland.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The Professional Fan said:


> It's not only this board. I have to agree with Sambonius to a certain extent. At work, in the paper, around town, it is definitely "chic" to dis the Blazers these days. Kinda annoying. There ARE a lot of fair weather Blazer fans in Portland.


Well the cure for that is "Wins" and as soon as the Blazers start winning again your going to see fans come out of the wood work. Many will say that they never fell off the bandwagon, but we know who the true fans are.......they are the ones that have never left even when the team missed the playoffs or had their first losing season in a long time or just plain sucked it up. Yes, I am sure that there is going to be a flood of people down the road, but right now we just have eachother, so take note and mark my words.........the time is coming for the fair weather fans to start flocking back.....you just know it is! :yes:


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe they are just being realistic.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

What fan of any sport is realistic?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No, I know what The Pro Fan is talking about. Portland gets bashed all the time. I visit some Duck boards and many of them can't stadn Portland. They still see them through "jail-vision" glasses. My co-workers still think of them that way. They just aren't real fans, who won't go through thick and thin.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> If bashing the Blazers is cool, consider me Miles Davis- A slight remake from Billy Madison.


Oh man, I LOVE that movie!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Well the cure for that is "Wins" and as soon as the Blazers start winning again your going to see fans come out of the wood work. Many will say that they never fell off the bandwagon, but we know who the true fans are.......they are the ones that have never left even when the team missed the playoffs or had their first losing season in a long time or just plain sucked it up. Yes, I am sure that there is going to be a flood of people down the road, but right now we just have eachother, so take note and mark my words.........the time is coming for the fair weather fans to start flocking back.....you just know it is! :yes:


Here's a dedication for the gloom and doomers!!

*Cue the little girl with the curly red hair!*

"The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
Bet your bottom dollar
That tomorrow
There'll be sun!"


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Telfair and Outlaw sure were ray of light at the end of the tunnel tonight!


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks announcers rave about Outlaw,*



Talkhard said:


> I watched the game on the Knicks network, and the announcers couldn't stop gushing about Travis Outlaw. Clyde Frazier marveled about how high Outlaw gets on his jumper. "He must have been 3 and half feet in the air!" Frazier cried on one Outlaw shot. He also said Outlaw was "abusing" the Knicks, throwing down "ferocious" dunks, and "having a career game." Both announcers seemed in awe of Telfair's passing, calling it "splendid," "dazzling," and "marvelous."
> 
> Personally, I am ecstatic about the Baby Blazers. This was my first chance to see Outlaw, Telfair, Khryapa, and Pryzbilla in extended action, and I thought they all looked very good. Przybilla is a monster on the boards, and he plays his heart out. Outlaw is a phenomenal talent, and is going to be a star in this league, I have no doubt about it.
> 
> I can't wait till next year!!



....& everybody will know this & more next season when Travis Outlaw and Sebastion Telfair & copmany storm the league!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Talkhard, that's great you got to see a Blazer game and got to see the young guys contribute with good minutes. I'm happy for you. My impression was that it was a pretty typical game for Telfair, Outlaw flashed a lot of his potential, Pryz showed what he's been showing the last couple of months, and Viktor played below his usual level. Just my take. I thought the game showed that it's OK to be a Blazer fan that's excited about the future of our young players, and that we have WAY too many capable small forwards. Miles could barely get any burn, and was playing well. It's also cool to hear the take from other non-biased observers (i.e. the New York announcers). Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

i cant believe i missed the game! stupid family coming over for the week. i never get to see portland play! :curse:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

viktor will be solid, outlaw and viktor will be a nice one-two punch.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I've typed it before and I'll type it again... this offseason is going to be huge for this franchise. It'll be interesting to see what goes down and where our young guys stand. I love my Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Frazier is fun to listen to. He has almost a hypnotic penchant for polysyllabic elocution.

He had nice things to say about Outlaw, but he also said he had an atypical rotation on his release. I haven't noticed that, myself.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> He has almost a hypnotic penchant for polysyllabic elocution.


Say what?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I love my Blazers


Me too. They are by far my fv sports team ever. Even though they are having a bad year, I couldn't ever imagine being a fan of another team. I can't wait to watch Telfair and Outlaw in the backcourt for extended minutes next season.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Frazier is fun to listen to. He has almost a hypnotic penchant for polysyllabic elocution.
> 
> He had nice things to say about Outlaw, but he also said he had an atypical rotation on his release. I haven't noticed that, myself.
> 
> Ed O.


I won't touch that one LOL

Outlaw is a SF correct? I think he's like Josh Smith but a better shot right now. I'm not saying they are similar...just that I can see they have similar styles on the court. I tihnk because Outlaw is long, he could easily block 2 shots per game. Telfair is like his cousin...can get to the whole anytime he wants. He's smaller but he has heart and can score...oh yeah, he's a good passer.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he is an sg/sf

just wait till you see monya


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

During a post-game interview, Pritchard said he thinks Outlaw is developing as a *SG.*


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

starting to be stacked at sg now lol


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

frazier has the biggest vocabulary out of any nba player ever. and he makes up rhymes on the spot that dont even make sense. "huffing and stuffing!" is one i havent heard until yesterday, that **** makes no sense!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> frazier has the biggest vocabulary out of any nba player ever. and he makes up rhymes on the spot that dont even make sense. "huffing and stuffing!" is one i havent heard until yesterday, that **** makes no sense!


I suspect he thinks them up before the games, but you're right--some of his rhymes don't make much sense. During last night's game he said, "Outlaw has been abusive and elusive," which I guess means that he was beating up on the Knicks and was hard to stop (i.e. "elusive").


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

QRICH said:


> During a post-game interview, Pritchard said he thinks Outlaw is developing as a *SG.*



Outlaw a SG? I just can't see it. His ball handling skills look absolutely terrible to me. I guess Clyde was never that pretty to watch dribble the rock, but it scares me when Outlaw puts the ball on the floor. He looks like a SF to me.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

odd. I thought somebody had received an email from Nash where Nash said he sees Outlaw as a SF only. 

anyway, yeah, you'd like to see your SG have better handles. but if you run a lineup with Miles at SF and Telfair at point, you already have two guys who can dribble exceedingly well for their positions. even Randolph is pretty crafty with his dribble. 

Outlaw has displayed the ability to play within the confines of his skill sets. he doesn't overdribble. when he does dribble, it's with the objective of getting to that sweet little foul line jumper he seems to hit at will, or it's just once or twice on the way to the rack. he almost always uses his height to pass (instead of dribbling) to get out of jams. 

the big question for me is if he can stay in front of opposing shooting guards on defense. how is he going to keep up with a Rip Hamilton? maybe with the length of Miles and Outlaw a zone would work well. 

there are almost no NBA starting shooting guards listed at 6-9 or taller. McGrady is about that height (but often plays SF). Steve Smith is 6-8. Reggie Miller was 6-7. Artest is 6-7. I'm running out of names. 2 of the 3 I listed, though, aren't known for great defense.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Talkhard, that's great you got to see a Blazer game and got to see the young guys contribute with good minutes. I'm happy for you. My impression was that it was a pretty typical game for Telfair, Outlaw flashed a lot of his potential, Pryz showed what he's been showing the last couple of months, and Viktor played below his usual level. Just my take. I thought the game showed that it's OK to be a Blazer fan that's excited about the future of our young players, and that we have WAY too many capable small forwards. Miles could barely get any burn, and was playing well. It's also cool to hear the take from other Thanks for sharing that.


Non-biased in new york when sebatian telfair is your pg ?

They love him as much as we do if not more IMO


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

theWanker said:


> odd. I thought somebody had received an email from Nash where Nash said he sees Outlaw as a SF only.
> 
> anyway, yeah, you'd like to see your SG have better handles. but if you run a lineup with Miles at SF and Telfair at point, you already have two guys who can dribble exceedingly well for their positions. even Randolph is pretty crafty with his dribble.
> 
> ...


I think Miles ballhandling is terribly inconsistent. Often he appears to be a turnover waiting to happen.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

theWanker said:


> odd. I thought somebody had received an email from Nash where Nash said he sees Outlaw as a SF only.


That was me. Nash said he saw Outlaw exclusively at SF.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> They love him as much as we do if not more IMO


i know alot more telfair bashers then fans here. probably cause eugene lawrence won mvp over telfair in the psal championship. but telfairs one of my favs.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> it is definitely "chic" to dis the Blazers these days


Just these days? Hell, the Blazers were dissed in "those" days as well.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> i know alot more telfair bashers then fans here. probably cause eugene lawrence won mvp over telfair in the psal championship. but telfairs one of my favs.


Didn't Telfair give him the MVP because he fouled out with 5 min. left and Eugene stepped up and scored like 8 points in OT too win? And Telfair gave it to him even though Bassy won it. Classy guy, Oh and I know that because of the autobio on him. :biggrin:


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Didn't Telfair give him the MVP because he fouled out with 5 min. left and Eugene stepped up and scored like 8 points in OT too win? And Telfair gave it to him even though Bassy won it. Classy guy, Oh and I know that because of the autobio on him. :biggrin:


That was Antonio Pena whom he gave the award to in the Federation Title game in 2003, while what you're talking about was the PSAL championship of 2004.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that Telfair is developing a knack for things it is too sad that he hasn't had much of a chance until now to start working the kinks out of his game. There is a lot of learning for him to do but I see him as part of a group of very promising players. Przy, Outlaw, Telfair, and hopefully Monia will make an awesome team in 2 years if not sooner. 

In my opinion we need to clear out and have a fire sale at the PF and SF get a decent PF in the draft. I think between Monia and Outlaw we should have a servicable SG rotation.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Let's see...Telfair had 6 points, 6 assists, and *4 turnovers.* Sorry, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

tlong said:


> Let's see...Telfair had 6 points, 6 assists, and *4 turnovers.* Sorry, but I'm not impressed.


Yes, but he's only 15! For a 15 year old against NBA players, that's fabulous.

(I figure if you can knock another inch off his height every time you mention it, I can knock another year off his age every time I mention it.  )


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Late to this thread with the opinion, but I thought both Outlaw and Telfair were pretty darn good against the Knicks. It might have been Outlaw's best all-around game and Telfair really looked like he was getting his teammates involved... which is the key to him becoming a good (and hopefully great) player.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

When Outlaw came in and started making baskets against the Knicks, he was subbing in for Telfair, iirc. Doesn't this mean he played the 2 for at least some of his time on the floor? Or did Miles/Ruben play the 2? I could have sworn Outlaw was playing some SG against the Knicks.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think it would be worthy experiment to play Travis at the 2 for some stretches to see how he performs at the position. Who knows, maybe he'll devolop into that role...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I think it would be worthy experiment to play Travis at the 2 for some stretches to see how he performs at the position. Who knows, maybe he'll devolop into that role...


I totally agree... he might not have the ballhandling skills to play there, and he might get eaten up defensively, but it's worth trying out, I think, considering (a) we want to get Viktor on the floor, as well, and (b) out lack of palatable current options at the 2.

This isn't a situation where Outlaw would be entirely thrown to the wolves (see: Qyntel as backup 1)... it would be a good experiment and a nice way to get him more minutes the rest of this year.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I totally agree... he might not have the ballhandling skills to play there, and he might get eaten up defensively, but it's worth trying out, I think, considering (a) we want to get Viktor on the floor, as well, and (b) out lack of palatable current options at the 2.
> 
> This isn't a situation where Outlaw would be entirely thrown to the wolves (see: Qyntel as backup 1)... it would be a good experiment and a nice way to get him more minutes the rest of this year.
> 
> Ed O.



and it can't be worse than having Der-brick on the court.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> and it can't be worse than having Der-brick on the court.


Or Damon for that matter.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I am not Portland fan but I always like to watch blossoming young talent, its good to see all the Blazers youngs guys playing well and showing they can be good in the league. I haven't really been able to see them play much though, and wanted to ask is Viktor a SF/PF? That is do you look for him backing up Randolf at PF in the future?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Viktor's fairly versatile, but small forward has to be his natural position. He's smart, has a pretty good shot, has a long body and is active within the offense. He doesn't seem strong enough to contend with most power forwards and he's definitely not fast enough with the ball to be a shooting guard.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

At certain times on the court, I think Viktor could be well suited playing some backup 4 minutes against a more finesse forward.


----------

